

Distributed systems course at UIUC - helwr
http://www.cs.uiuc.edu/class/sp06/cs598ig/sched.htm

======
timsally
At UIUC, graduate courses often start as special topics courses taught by an
individual professor. That's the website linked in this submission. This
particular special topics course was taught in '06 by Indranil Gupta (Indy), a
very talented guy. These days Advanced Distributed Systems is known as CS 525.
You can find the most current website from '11 here:
<http://www.cs.uiuc.edu/class/sp11/cs525/sched.htm>. The core readings are the
same, but in this most recent version you'll find a selection of interesting,
recent publications.

------
xtacy
Quite an interesting set of reading list. As I browsed through the list, it
seems like ideas in the paper "The Case for Co-Operative Networking" might be
relevant now, especially in the light of Internet Censorship.

------
summitpush
This could keep me busy for a while.

------
peppaayaa
Spring 06 ?Isn't too old?

~~~
helwr
This stuff never gets old. Those who don't know history are destined to
reinvent it.

~~~
peppaayaa
OK, thanks for the link :). Do you have any other good resource to learn P2P?

~~~
helwr
Here is a nice course by rtm: <http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/schedule.html>

Also you might want to know about Kademlia:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kademlia> and Tonika:
<http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/~petar/5ttt.org/> (both by petar)

